# Problema com a tecla "barra invertida"

## shuazer

Amigos venho aqui pedir uma ajuda a vocês! Meu keymap está setado para br-abnt2, os acentos estão todos oks! 

Mas os simbolos "barra invertida" e "barra vertical" que estão na mesma tecla não funcionam. O resto está tudo ok! 

Deem uma luz....

----------

## koringa

 *shuazer wrote:*   

> Amigos venho aqui pedir uma ajuda a vocês! Meu keymap está setado para br-abnt2, os acentos estão todos oks! 
> 
> Mas os simbolos "barra invertida" e "barra vertical" que estão na mesma tecla não funcionam. O resto está tudo ok! 
> 
> Deem uma luz....

 

Cara já tentou setar outro keymap ? sei la latini1 ptBR ve se tem ai da uma procurada ...    :Wink:    Vai tentando ai .... esse não deve ser o certo para o seu teclado ...

falows

----------

## hokstein

Eu estava com o mesmo problema, e resolvi da seguinte forma: no arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf, eu troquei o valor da opçao XkbModel para "abnt2". Minha seçao de teclado ficou assim (suprimindo os comentarios):

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "abnt2"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "br"

EndSection

```

----------

## thiagonunes

 *shuazer wrote:*   

> os simbolos "barra invertida" e "barra vertical" que estão na mesma tecla...

 

Amigo, tem certeza que esse teclado é abnt2?

Veja no link abaixo a organização típica de um teclado abnt2. Se o seu teclado é abnt2 você tem que ter as mesmas teclas que na figura, mesmo que não estejam exatamente no mesmo lugar.

O link: http://oui.com.br/n/e107_files/images/teclado-abnt2.png

----------

## hokstein

 *thiagonunes wrote:*   

>  *shuazer wrote:*   os simbolos "barra invertida" e "barra vertical" que estão na mesma tecla... 
> 
> Amigo, tem certeza que esse teclado é abnt2?
> 
> Veja no link abaixo a organização típica de um teclado abnt2. Se o seu teclado é abnt2 você tem que ter as mesmas teclas que na figura, mesmo que não estejam exatamente no mesmo lugar.
> ...

 

Não posso falar por shuazer, mas eu estava com o mesmo problema e tenho certeza que meu teclado é ABNT-2. Ele é idêntico ao teclado da figura que você linkou. No console tudo funcionava bem, mas no X a tecla ao lado do Shift da esquerda, que corresponde aos símbolos barra invertida e barra vertical, gerava os símbolos maior que e menor que. Quando eu fiz a alteração que eu descrevi acima, o problema foi resolvido.

----------

## thiagonunes

Ah não. Achei que a barra normal e a "barra invertida" estavam na mesma tecla, não me liguei que o que o shuazer chamou de "barra vertical" na verdade era o pipe.

Foi mal.

----------

